

Using a ham radio, you could listen to a disembodied spacesuit circling Earth. - pavel_lishin
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SuitSat

======
wglb
For a very short time: _The last confirmed signal report from SuitSat-1 was
the report of KC7GZC on February 18, 2006_ , sadly.

